

Ways to Improve the SEO of Any Website - cwan
http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/improve-seo-website-design/

======
aw3c2
1\. yes, leads to more content 2\. irrelevant to SEO 3\. irrelevant to good
search engines, eg Google. PS: Speed is relevant, yes. 5\. Irrelevant to
actual rankings from what I know 6\. Duh. It's not a design if you don't
tailor the site to your client.

Nothing new, many questionable statements. Move on, you won't miss anything.

PS: improve "SEO"? The O stands for optimisation.

------
asnyder
There's something about SEO like this that really bothers me. We should be
designing and building websites for other human beings, not for robots and
algorithms. However, search engines being the de facto way to find websites
nowadays we'll continue down this slippery slope.

